# Regarding players claiming their island is out of room



## Mairen (Apr 26, 2020)

I had to make a thread about this because it absolutely stuns me to hear people complaining about the possibility of more buildings being added. " I hope the dream suite is a separate island like harveys", "I want the cafe and gift shop to be part of the museum,"  "etc." If you were to put every building side-by-side and attempt to keep them as close together as possible, I don't think it would even take up 10% of your island space. I understand that everyone has various decorating styles, but what are you guys putting on your islands that is taking up 90% of it's space, aside from buildings,  to the point you don't even want nintendo to release new facilities?

I've tried to think of kinder ways to word the above, but I fear I couldn't,  so I apologize if it sounded harsh. I'm not hating on anyone, just super surprised and would love to hear input from you guys. 

(As we sadly have to state these days, this is not a thread for bashing others based on their playstyle or decorating style. )


----------



## naranjita (Apr 26, 2020)

I gave all of my villagers their own front yard with enough space for a few pieces of furniture, so that alone takes up a huge amount of space


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 26, 2020)

Right now, I have all of my buildings and villager homes clustered around RS for convenience, and the rest of my island is wide open for trees, flowers, water, furniture etc. I suppose some people have landscape designs that require a lot more available space and they don't like to cluster buildings, but physically running out of space is almost impossible since there is a lot of room to squeeze things in even if it's not the most aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 26, 2020)

a lot of us have designated "neighborhoods" for things. i have a shopping centre, two housing neighborhoods, my mountain/forest area, and then some space i'm still working on. the problem is that we've already laid out these areas, so with new buildings we would have to spend a lot of time and bells moving everything around to put them cleanly in the areas we want them to be in.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 26, 2020)

Best scenario for me would be that placing buildings would be optional, but knowing Nintendo, that ain’t happening.

I personally don’t want my island filled with buildings. I didn’t set out to build a city. If Nintendo, and the AC team, are true to the message they’ve sold on NH, we should be able to make our island to our own design. Filling the island with buildings ain’t it. I’m trying to model my island more town like. At the moment I’ve used most spaces because some of them make sense not to be filled out. If I have a forest, why put something I don’t want in it or something that’ll mess my entire theme? And that’s my other concern. I don’t want many builds bc that’ll probably mean more builds that don’t make sense to what I’m making. I’d rather expand on current buildings.

If you’re saying: adapt your island to these buildings, that’s disingenuous and the complete opposite of what NH was “sold” to be.

I also don’t think more builds = more content. Content can be translated in other ways.


----------



## edsett (Apr 26, 2020)

Kinda glad I haven’t planned out my town yet. I wasp waiting to see if we got new buildings and stuff lol.


----------



## Flygon (Apr 26, 2020)

cloudmask said:


> a lot of us have designated "neighborhoods" for things. i have a shopping centre, two housing neighborhoods, my mountain/forest area, and then some space i'm still working on. the problem is that we've already laid out these areas, so with new buildings we would have to spend a lot of time and bells moving everything around to put them cleanly in the areas we want them to be in.


I agree with this. It's not that they'd take up too much space, it's that redesigning everything would be incredibly tedious.


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 26, 2020)

Exactly my thoughts, if people absolutely can't stand to have more facilities because they *need* those 300 trees, or 70th set of benches, or sea that covers half their islands, then just put them out of they way somewhere, buildings barely take up any space, and it stuns me too that people are so against it, bushes already had me tear my entire island apart to redo it, and it's fine.


----------



## Maiana (Apr 26, 2020)

My island has too much space ;u;
I actually have plans to create more players on my switch just so I can fill up space. Even then, I'll have space to place the buildings. But as stated above, a lot of people have plans for big neighborhoods, greenhouse areas, forestry areas, etc. I think those and the extra detailing with custom design patterns probably take up a lot of space.


----------



## CovisGod (Apr 26, 2020)

For those that say “so have this here, and that there I have no room”

Don’t be ridiculous, move things? If when the game came out a month ago there was an extra building you’d have found room for it. Stop being lazy and update accordingly,

Throw what ever extra buildings you can at me Nintendo, I’ll have a mini breakdown for 2 hours about moving things, eventually just get on with it and be happier in the knowledge that I have somewhere extra to visit.


----------



## Kurashiki (Apr 26, 2020)

personally i agree and do hope that they add more buildings and i dont mind adjusting my island accordingly, but definitely see how it can be frustrating for people who have spent a lot of time getting their islands the way that they want and then have to completely rearrange things after updates.


----------



## InkFox (Apr 26, 2020)

All my inhabitants are scattered all over my island, so it obviously takes a lot of space as I have given them all private areas, but honestly I'd be so happy if they could add new buildings. I don't mind having to rework some parts of my Island, that's part of the game and that would keep me busy, make the island more lively ! New buildings are definitely what I want the most, I don't want them to squeeze everything into the museum or on new islands.


----------



## MegaExploit (Apr 26, 2020)

I think they have to get the mix right of not adding too many new buildings to the island as some people have it decorated plus maybe having a couple of people on the switch with a house too. But without knowing how many buildings they have planned I cant really say. I wouldn't mind if at some point they have to add another area like harvey's island if it means we get more features in the game.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 26, 2020)

CovisGod said:


> For those that say “so have this here, and that there I have no room”
> 
> Don’t be ridiculous, move things? If when the game came out a month ago there was an extra building you’d have found room for it. Stop being lazy and update accordingly,
> 
> Throw what ever extra buildings you can at me Nintendo, I’ll have a mini breakdown for 2 hours about moving things, eventually just get on with it and be happier in the knowledge that I have somewhere extra to visit.



No need to be pedantic/petty at people for saying they have no room, whatever that means for them.


----------



## baobei (Apr 26, 2020)

In my new leaf gameplay, I strictly lined up all my villager houses in a straight line with 1 block in between each of them and clustering the rest of my buildings in their own area leaving a whole bunch of room. 

With new horizons I decided to branch out my buildings and villager homes to let them have their own yards/space ;; likewise, with larger yards leaves less room lol however I'm all up for the addition of new buildings and the challenge of trying to find space for everything.


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 26, 2020)

i should also mention that i'm not saying i don't _want_ new buildings. i'm just pointing out why some of us would face a space issue.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm struggling for space mainly because im very fussy and i like my buildings to always be against walls so theres nothing behind them lol (other than in certain circumstances) however id really love for new buildings! id hate for the cafe to just be shoved in the museum again because i dont think id visit it as often. 2 buildings isnt cutting it for me, i need more!!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 26, 2020)

Maybe this wouldn't be such a problem if you didn't have to pay 50,000 bells TWICE just to move something over a space or two.


----------



## Raz (Apr 26, 2020)

I don't use the "neighborhood design", which saves a lot of space. Also, as I'm going towards a more natural layout (as natural as possible, at least), I'll inevitably have some "empty" room that needs to be empty (kinda like why empty space matters in BotW). Empty space is part of the composition, so I can understand where people are coming from when they say they have no space. Granted, most of these people are placing a ton of furniture around, which is kinda different than what I have in mind, so I may not have a problem (at least not like them). 

While I hope the Café Will be added as a unique building, I think the dream suite (if it even needs to be added, but that's another discussion) could very well be located at Harvey's Island.


----------



## Sloom (Apr 26, 2020)

I really can't input that much, as the only thing I've done so far is the lead-up to my museum. but from that I can tell you, even after trying to make it shorter and smaller it takes up a mahoosive portion of the centre of my map.

if you're all about them theatrics, then you can definitely use up space pretty quickly. I'm going to try to be more conservative with my space from now on. but I can't say I wouldn't be disappointed if the dream suite/cafe/brothel/whatever was a separate island because I think 2 shops and a town hall is a tad lacklustre.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 26, 2020)

Raz said:


> I don't use the "neighborhood design", which saves a lot of space. Also, as I'm going towards a more natural layout (as natural as possible, at least), I'll inevitably have some "empty" room that needs to be empty (kinda like why empty space matters in BotW). Empty space is part of the composition, so I can understand where people are coming from when they say they have no space. Granted, most of these people are placing a ton of furniture around, which is kinda different than what I have in mind, so I may not have a problem (at least not like them).
> 
> While I hope the Café Will be added as a unique building, I think the dream suite (if it even needs to be added, but that's another discussion) could very well be located at Harvey's Island.



I agree. I definitely want to keep a more "natural" look for my island. It's not that I don't want ANY more buildings, but I'm definitely more inclined for a reduced amount of them. I'd be okay for the Café because it's more easily placed throughout my island (and I'd reckon, most, regardless of theme) but a Museum Shop is harder to place because it doesn't fit every theme.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 26, 2020)

Sloom said:


> dream suite/cafe/brothel/whatever.



One of these things is not like the others.


----------



## naranjita (Apr 26, 2020)

ForgottenT said:


> Exactly my thoughts, if people absolutely can't stand to have more facilities because they *need* those 300 trees, or 70th set of benches, or sea that covers half their islands, then just put them out of they way somewhere, buildings barely take up any space, and it stuns me too that people are so against it, bushes already had me tear my entire island apart to redo it, and it's fine.


why should people have to put their forests or parks or whatever "out of the way somewhere"? why can't they have them exactly where they want them? what's wrong with wanting 300 trees or 70 benches?


cloudmask said:


> i should also mention that i'm not saying i don't _want_ new buildings. i'm just pointing out why some of us would face a space issue.


honestly I feel like a lot of people are taking the "crap, my island is full of stuff, where am I even gonna put the café/dream suite/whatever if they end up being separate buildings?" comments as us hoping that no more buildings are added, which is a bit of a leap


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 26, 2020)

People need to keep in mind that their islands probably shouldnt be 100% finished at this point, especially if they plan to play for years like most people are. Take things slowly, move things and you can fit more buildings in there
I do hope they make placing them optional though! i know some people might not even want a cafe lol


----------



## SheepMareep (Apr 26, 2020)

Tbh it surprises me when people say that they dont want to... re design their areas for new buildings like
The point of terraforming is you CAN re design an area as you gain more ideas. I dont think adding one building should make you move more than 1 if any.... and if it does so what? Just take the time to move things around it isnt that big of a deal imo.
And if you dont want a ton of buildings then... dont build it. If you never place the plot then you wont have to worry about it.

Edit:
Also; if you have a "finished" town one month in idk what to tell you because we have a ton of updates, new furniture, new buildings, etc. Coming our way and you likely will want to change things.


----------



## naranjita (Apr 26, 2020)

also, moving buildings takes 50k + a day (or time traveling which is a lot faster but still tedious; exiting to the main menu to change the date on my console isn't exactly my idea of exciting gameplay), which is already a pain, but it doesn't end there. a lot of us don't just plop our buildings down and call it a day; we like decorating the outside, placing different terrain down, furniture, etc. creating paths especially takes a lot of time. I wouldn't mind moving my buildings around nearly as much if I didn't have to redo all the exterior decorating again every time.


----------



## pocky (Apr 26, 2020)

My island isn't fully decorated now so my full cents are not worth much.


People put a lot of effort into making forests, waterfalls, farms, etc. These are all things that can be torn down to make room for a cafe or the dream suite, but it's more complicated than that. You destroy a forest that you poured hours of your life into (days, if you didn't TT to wait for the trees to grow) to build a cafe in its place. But it won't be enough because suddenly the area around that forest might not fit around the new building. So you'll have to re-decorate that as well, change your paths, change a lot of things.

Even though it's only been a short time, people have already gotten attached to the work they've done. It may be difficult to grasp for someone who doesn't care so much about decorating or for someone who does care about landscaping but is more open to change. But it doesn't make people lazy for wanting to preserve the work they've poured into their islands. With New Leaf it was easier because people could plan ahead, but here we don't have that luxury.

Also, for the ones saying that's only been a month... keep in mind that Nintendo will not be adding all of these features at once. Maybe seven months from now a new building will be added and I can guarantee that by then a lot more people will be attached to the work that they've done.

Personally, I'm trying to keep an open mind. When Welcome Amiibo came out I had to change a huge portion of my New Leaf to make a better entryway to the campsite and though it was pretty frustrating it ended up not being as bad as I thought it would be. But I don't think the players complaining are being ridiculous either, sometimes you just need to put yourself in other people's shoes.

I do hope that if new buildings are added that they'll at least expand on the limit of bridges and inclines because I like grand entrances and I've already hit my incline limit.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 26, 2020)

I like spacing out my villagers in pairs around the island. I kind of hate the “neighborhood” design people like to set their villagers in. I know it saves space, but I’d feel claustrophobic. _I mean, irl, I like my privacy, and can do without all my neighbors being nosy about my business at home.

O_ther than that, my island has a lot of rivers. That’s what rng gave me to begin with and I want to keep my island as natural as possible. Only terraforming when I need to adjust inclines. _And making a road to get to the secret beach._

I wouldn’t mind a few new buildings personally, but adding in possbily 4 new ones? Not sure until we know the dimensions.


----------



## Raz (Apr 26, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> I agree. I definitely want to keep a more "natural" look for my island. It's not that I don't want ANY more buildings, but I'm definitely more inclined for a reduced amount of them. I'd be okay for the Café because it's more easily placed throughout my island (and I'd reckon, most, regardless of theme) but a Museum Shop is harder to place because it doesn't fit every theme.


In my case specifically the museum shop would be cool, because my island is an environmental reserve/national park, so it would be cool to have souvenirs available for sale (if this is what they're going to do with the rumored museum shop). But I would definitely change the area where the museum is currently placed, expanding it a bit and making a "museum complex" of sorts, with both buildings next to each other.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 26, 2020)

SheepMareep said:


> Tbh it surprises me when people say that they dont want to... re design their areas for new buildings like
> The point of terraforming is you CAN re design an area as you gain more ideas. I dont think adding one building should make you move more than 1 if any.... and if it does so what? Just take the time to move things around it isnt that big of a deal imo.
> And if you dont want a ton of buildings then... dont build it. If you never place the plot then you wont have to worry about it.
> 
> ...



While I do think islands are dynamic and can change, it's not exactly a matter of moving things around. Even if you moved things, which is something that I don't have a problem with doing, it might not fit the theme you're trying to play, so it messes your island entirely. And sure, I don't have to place the lot, but I'd be restricted content (and surely, progression-wise). That's why I'm saying, the best scenario is an optional build. That way, if I don't want to have a Museum Shop, I can just go buy those stuff in TBT or at a friend's island.


----------



## Edge (Apr 26, 2020)

I would love to have new buildings, but I do think that some should be optional for those who don’t want them. I can see the police station being optional or maybe a post office. It would be neat if you could choose to keep Leif as a traveling merchant or build him a shop.
I wouldn’t mind changing things around if I could make a downtown/ beach boardwalk type of area by adding more shops.


----------



## CovisGod (Apr 26, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> No need to be pedantic/petty at people for saying they have no room, whatever that means for them.



One mans pedantic is another mans opinion, each to their own but I can voice how I feel same as you can,

The game came out A MONTH AGO, anyone that’s arsey because of a potential new building ruining their already perfect town is in my opinion playing the game wrong. Thats what I used to like about New Leaf plonking a new Villagers plot right in the middle of your scenic masterpiece, adapt and overcome.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 26, 2020)

CovisGod said:


> One mans pedantic is another mans opinion, each to their own but I can voice how I feel same as you can



Sure, but you can do that without calling people lazy or ridiculous in the same post. I'm sure you'll agree to that, right?


----------



## Sheando (Apr 26, 2020)

moonrose said:


> People need to keep in mind that their islands probably shouldnt be 100% finished at this point, especially if they plan to play for years like most people are. Take things slowly, move things and you can fit more buildings in there
> I do hope they make placing them optional though! i know some people might not even want a cafe lol



This is how I feel. I would love 1-2 more buildings! Would I have to redesign/replan? Sure. But.....I want to do that. If Nintendo can’t release new content that would interfere with one month of work, or even one year of work, where is the game’s longevity? Do you really want the content to be minimal enough that you can complete your town two months after release? What will everyone find to do in-game if they value designing so much that they refuse to change their plans but as a result have nothing left to design for months? If you really love designing, don’t you want more options and more challenges, not LESS motivation to change anything on your island after the initial burst of landscaping?


----------



## Figment (Apr 26, 2020)

I could see how it would be a headache for people who have their maps/towns just perfect.

I'm not really in that position yet... I still have room. But the places I have finished, I'm really proud of. If had completely finished placing everything on my island, it would be really difficult to decide what to keep and what to remove.

Or, what if you have space on your island, but you realize that the perfect spot for [new building] would be in a section of the island you had already finished making.

I'm not saying it would be impossible to work around, but I could really see it taking the wind out of some people's sails.


----------



## Believe (Apr 26, 2020)

it's deceivingly small if you're the type that doesn't like to cram things next to each other


----------



## Romaki (Apr 26, 2020)

I agree! I currently have all my villagers homes in one row and I could probably repeat that two more times. And that's just the bottom area of my island.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 26, 2020)

I mean the problem isn't that we're out of space, it's that we'd have to change our visions of our island to fit. I'm happy with only like 3% of my island but I had ideas of what to do with the rest of it so any separate buildings would change that a lot. 
I'm not sure if you guys wifi a lot but there are a lot of people who have fully decked out their towns. Calling others 'lazy' for being disappointed that they have to undo a lot of work to accommodate an update is rather unfair.


----------



## Llunavale (Apr 26, 2020)

I've kind of designed around the idea we'll be getting more buildings, in particular the café (though I am secretly hoping that's part of the museum but, really, that's just purely because I'm nostalgic for the ol' WW café) and a post office (assuming it won't be in some kind of expanded town hall). Uh, when it comes to others though, I don't really know what to expect.

Some of the buildings I feel could exist in others, not that I'd want them too, but then there are things like the Dream Suite and the Club (which I personally don't think will come back) and also the police station.

I don't even know what I'm saying anymore, I guess my point is that - I'd be delighted if we had more buildings, I'd love to build my own "main street," so I'm kind of designing with this in mind.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 26, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I agree! I currently have all my villagers homes in one row and I could probably repeat that two more times. And that's just the bottom area of my island.



I think more builds definitely suits people with villager "neighborhood" layouts. Unfortunately, for some of us, we don't place them that way.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 26, 2020)

It's funny because I was just talking to my sister about this the other day (we share an island together). 

We have planned out a bunch of stuff for our island, which hasn't taken place yet, as we are doing things at a slow pace. 1.) Because we wanna enjoy the game and if you rush and do everything then the game becomes boring with nothing left to do/collect. 2) Because there is the idea that we may be getting more buildings. We have selected an area for our orchard, and worked on that, we made a zen garden that's like 80% finished, and we marked out spaces for 4 houses on our island. We now have to start working on moving our villagers and shops into their space, and we were thinking about a park.

But, I was literally just talking to her about it the other day, that it must really suck for some people that have had their islands planned out since day 1 about where they wanted everything to go and how they wanted to do it because as we are ever changing and flexible in our designs and ideas, I know some other players are not.

I think the key thing to remember is that ACNH is still in the process of developing. It's not like ACNL where things have pretty much all calmed down and besides like the holiday events and such, there's not really much going to be coming to the game. Where as ACNH is brand spanking new, so things are going to be developing over a longer period of time. So I think people should be prepared to move things around and make changes.

I personally like that we are starting with a more base version of the game and things are getting added as we go along. It keeps things fresh and exciting. If they gave us everything at once and was just like "Here you go, go vibe and enjoy!" I think the game would get stale after a little while. Not to mention people who pick up ACNH for the first time as their first ever AC game would probably get overwhelmed with all the features and additives in the game. 

The only thing I wish was that they did give us a little bit more space since they gave us the option of pretty much putting anything we wanted outside. It does broaden our ideas and creativeness, so there are things people want to create and dedicate larger spaces to. So while I am happy with the space I have gotten, if they gave us a little bit more space in the long run, I think that would have been the icing on top of the cake.

Long story short, I think being flexible in this game is the best option, but all in all, more space would have been nice. 

Am I happy about potentially having more buildings? Sure! Bring em on.

Will I also be sad I have to possibly dedicate smaller areas for things like parks and outdoor goodies? Probably.


----------



## CovisGod (Apr 26, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> Sure, but you can do that without calling people lazy or ridiculous in the same post. I'm sure you'll agree to that, right?



Not at all, I find it ridiculous that someone could buy a life sim like AC  that’s meant to last for years and after a month be so sure that they’ve “completed” their island to the point that they’d moan about new additions and changing things up, that’s ridiculous to me. Personal opinion of course:


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 26, 2020)

RooftopsRevolution said:


> I mean the problem isn't that we're out of space, it's that we'd have to change our visions of our island to fit. I'm happy with only like 3% of my island but I had ideas of what to do with the rest of it so any separate buildings would change that a lot.
> I'm not sure if you guys wifi a lot but there are a lot of people who have fully decked out their towns. Calling others 'lazy' for being disappointed that they have to undo a lot of work to accommodate an update is rather unfair.



Exactly. There's no reason to be rude against people for that. I'll end up adapting to whatever choice Nintendo makes, sure. The game is never going to make everyone happy, and I get that, but the nerve of some people to call us lazy or ridiculous. Lmao

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



CovisGod said:


> Not at all, I find it ridiculous that someone could buy a life sim like AC  that’s meant to last for years and after a month be so sure that they’ve “completed” their island to the point that they’d moan about new additions and changing things up, that’s ridiculous to me. Personal opinion of course:



You're free to express your opinion without undermining other people. We can clearly discuss this without name calling.


----------



## morthael (Apr 26, 2020)

I planned my island specifically with the buildings we currently have in mind and sure, I’m open to having more buildings and would love that absolutely, but it is a tad tedious when you have to redesign/move things. I wish I could just tuck away the thematic designs I have on parts of my island to make space for a new building but unfortunately, I’ve made it so that my island _flows_ from one section to the other and I’d have to completely redo a section just to keep the aesthetic together and not disjointed.

I’m still gonna move things around but it sure is time consuming.

Edit: Also - the most important thing here is I’ve gotten attached so replacing my little flower/garden picnic area to make room for a building sure does make me a little sad.


----------



## N a t (Apr 26, 2020)

I feel like I could vouch for both sides on this. I am super excited for new content, I am a changing person who likes getting new things like DLC and game updates, but figuring out a new island layout will suck a little bit, especially when bells come into the equation. The game hasn't been out for very long but when I'm not in an online class or at work I pour a lot of my free time into this game right now and I'm loving my current layout which certainly took some time and effort. As much as you can put into a game I guess, I dunno. I want the DLC but I can understand some of the complaints in a way. I just wouldn't make a big deal out of it is all. Depends on the person I guess.


----------



## Tiffany (Apr 26, 2020)

I agree it's not just a matter of space but of bells. I haven't got my island all set up like some, in fact its a mess and I have a lot of work to do. I already have to move quite a few buildings around which is going to cost a lot of money.  I think if things are going to be continually added down the line than there should be a point at which we can move things without being charged. I really wish we could have an overhead view when trying to place buildings(like we do when placing furniture in our house) cause it would be easier to get them in the right spot and not have to keep wasting bells to get them placed right.


----------



## CovisGod (Apr 26, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> Exactly. There's no reason to be rude against people for that. I'll end up adapting to whatever choice Nintendo makes, sure. The game is never going to make everyone happy, and I get that, but the nerve of some people to call us lazy or ridiculous. Lmao
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020
> 
> ...



Saying that I find the act of something ridiculous isn’t name calling, it’s stating opinion. I’m happy to listen to anyone’s opinion on this forum and will never say anything with any malice intended


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 26, 2020)

CovisGod said:


> Not at all, I find it ridiculous that someone could buy a life sim like AC  that’s meant to last for years and after a month be so sure that they’ve “completed” their island to the point that they’d moan about new additions and changing things up, that’s ridiculous to me. Personal opinion of course:


I mean with due respect it's a life sim because people are meant to play it the way they want to correct? If they want to complete their island and if that's what's making them happy, then what's wrong with that?
We all play in different ways  It's important that we empathize with others. Not everyone is going to be okay with building additions and there are many reasons why that might be the case. It's okay to not feel the same way! But also keep in mind there's more than one way to play. Having to rethink your island to accommodate new buildings is a lot of work for some people, myself included.


----------



## Llunavale (Apr 26, 2020)

I do want to chime in to also say that...if they didn't add any new buildings or facilities, I can almost see that being a complaint down the line. Everyone works hard on designing their town but it's not as if we're building it up to keep it that way forever, everyone is going to want to change it up eventually and Nintendo are hardly going to drop an update that releases a ton of buildings at once, it'll be gradual and I really do think everyone will adapt to them. I can't see people being so firmly satisfied with how their town is now, one month into the game, that they'll never change it.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 26, 2020)

CovisGod said:


> Saying that I find the act of something ridiculous isn’t name calling, it’s stating opinion. I’m happy to listen to anyone’s opinion on this forum and will never say anything with any malice intended



You didn't state the act was ridiculous but the people were, and were lazy as well. Calling people lazy and ridiculous is undermining them. This is meant to be a thread for discussion not demeaning people over their decisions with how they're designing their islands.


----------



## pocky (Apr 26, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> You didn't state the act was ridiculous but the people were, and were lazy as well. Calling people lazy and ridiculous is undermining them. This is meant to be a thread for discussion not demeaning people over their decisions with how they're designing their islands.



You know what I find the ridiculous? The fact that every time I come on TBT I see one or two new threads with people so baffled by the way other people choose to play their games that they find the need to make others defend their choices. "Why don't people want new buildings?" "Why does everyone like Marshal?" "Please explain why Raymond is so popular!"

Honestly, I don't get why people get so hot and bothered by what other people do with their islands when it doesn't affect them in the slightest. Who cares.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 26, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> I think more builds definitely suits people with villager "neighborhood" layouts. Unfortunately, for some of us, we don't place them that way.



But even if you place them individually, surely you should have enough space inbetween them to build another building? I'm trying to think of what my island would look like if the houses had all their own spots and it would just leave a lot of empty spots around the town hall area.

It really sucks for people with map designs though, it's hard to design your map when you don't know what else is coming too.

Another lovely map from Reddit as an example:







But still, I feel like there's a lot of unused space once you've placed all the current buildings. It sucks that you'd have to get rid off one of your creations, but the space is still available to you. Maybe the game just unlocked transforming way too early, I'm sure there's more to come as well.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 26, 2020)

pocky said:


> You know what I find the ridiculous? The fact that every time I come on TBT I see one or two new threads with people so baffled by the way other people choose to play their games that they find the need to make others defend their choices. "Why don't people want new buildings?" "Why does everyone like Marshal?" "Please explain why Raymond is so popular!"
> 
> Honestly, I don't get why people get so hot and bothered by what other people do with their islands when it doesn't affect them in the slightest. Who cares.



I agree completely.


----------



## CovisGod (Apr 26, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> You didn't state the act was ridiculous but the people were, and were lazy as well. Calling people lazy and ridiculous is undermining them. This is meant to be a thread for discussion not demeaning people over their decisions with how they're designing their islands.



Nothing I said was below the belt, read it back, you just don’t like it because you don’t share the same opinion, it doesn’t make my opinion any less valid. I find it ridiculous and lazy that people would be against having new content released for a game that came out a month ago because they’ve put a certain amount of work into their Island after a month. I’m sorry but I stand by the fact that that is absolutely ridiculous, I’ll be wanting Nintendo to release new content and make me think of new things for my island 6 years from now not be done after a month.

I can see I’m fighting a losing battle and as I say, there’s no malice intended and I’m not calling anyone out I just don’t get how new content can ever be a bad thing


----------



## Romaki (Apr 26, 2020)

Llunavale said:


> if they didn't add any new buildings or facilities, I can almost see that being a complaint down the line.



You can complain about any situation one way or the other and you wouldn't be wrong about it. I think it's on the developers to discourage a set layout and let the player know that they'll still have a lot to add to their island later on. People need to be more flexible about their island, but there really wasn't any indication for that. Nintendo isn't exactly transparent about their future plans, we're all just guessing for the most part.


----------



## Maiana (Apr 26, 2020)

Romaki said:


> But even if you place them individually, surely you should have enough space inbetween them to build another building? I'm trying to think of what my island would look like if the houses had all their own spots and it would just leave a lot of empty spots around the town hall area.
> 
> It really sucks for people with map designs though, it's hard to design your map when you don't know what else is coming too.
> 
> ...


I thought that was your island and I almost fainted.
It would definitely be a pain to rework all of that so I can see both sides of the original argument.


----------



## Chachamaru (Apr 26, 2020)

pocky said:


> You know what I find the ridiculous? The fact that every time I come on TBT I see one or two new threads with people so baffled by the way other people choose to play their games that they find the need to make others defend their choices. "Why don't people want new buildings?" "Why does everyone like Marshal?" "Please explain why Raymond is so popular!"
> 
> Honestly, I don't get why people get so hot and bothered by what other people do with their islands when it doesn't affect them in the slightest. Who cares.


I really couldn't agree more or hit like fast enough. All I ever think when I see stuff like this is "here we go again". I wouldn't care if someone took their entire switch system and chucked it off a fishing boat into the pacific ocean. I certainly don't care what others do or dont support in regards to this GAME or why.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 26, 2020)

SheepMareep said:


> Tbh it surprises me when people say that they dont want to... re design their areas for new buildings like
> The point of terraforming is you CAN re design an area as you gain more ideas. I dont think adding one building should make you move more than 1 if any.... and if it does so what? Just take the time to move things around it isnt that big of a deal imo.
> And if you dont want a ton of buildings then... dont build it. If you never place the plot then you wont have to worry about it.
> 
> ...


periodt. like congrats for you if you finished your island by now but theres a 99% chance that you're gonna wanna remodel it. the lifespan of the game just started.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 26, 2020)

Sheando said:


> This is how I feel. I would love 1-2 more buildings! Would I have to redesign/replan? Sure. But.....I want to do that. If Nintendo can’t release new content that would interfere with one month of work, or even one year of work, where is the game’s longevity? Do you really want the content to be minimal enough that you can complete your town two months after release? What will everyone find to do in-game if they value designing so much that they refuse to change their plans but as a result have nothing left to design for months? If you really love designing, don’t you want more options and more challenges, not LESS motivation to change anything on your island after the initial burst of landscaping?


honestly i really want to just keep working on my island forever! im a terrible perfectionist so ill probably do that anyway lol but i want to have good reason to!
obviously id like it to be finished to the point where im happy for others to visit, but id love to keep having new projects to work on and i personally dont want to be one of those people with a 5 star fully decked out island after a month of playing. I like to take it gradually


----------



## Romaki (Apr 26, 2020)

Maiana said:


> I thought that was your island and I almost fainted.



Haha, people on Reddit have been posting a lot of crazy map layouts! I saw another one in the design of an apple.

It's really weird how most of the hardcore players are already in the "endgame" stages of their island, it's only been five weeks.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 26, 2020)

Here's an idea;
How about we just let people play how they want to play and stop judging people for it?? Why is this even an argument? Why can't we just be nice and be like "I respect that you feel this way. I don't understand it but I respect that you feel this way"

Goodness gravy this is exactly why I quit these forums to begin with. Be freaking kind to each other you guys, it's a game??


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 26, 2020)

CovisGod said:


> Nothing I said was below the belt, read it back, you just don’t like it because you don’t share the same opinion, it doesn’t make my opinion any less valid. I find it ridiculous and lazy that people would be against having new content released for a game that came out a month ago because they’ve put a certain amount of work into their Island after a month. I’m sorry but I stand by the fact that that is absolutely ridiculous, I’ll be wanting Nintendo to release new content and make me think of new things for my island 6 years from now not be done after a month.
> 
> I can see I’m fighting a losing battle and as I say, there’s no malice intended and I’m not calling anyone out I just don’t get how new content can ever be a bad thing



I'm not calling you out for your opinion. I'm fine that people want more buildings and if you want more buildings that is fine as well. Heck, I definitely see more buildings on the way and I'll have to make room for them, even if I don't want any specific builds for my island.

What I don't agree on, and what I called you out on, is how you stated your opinion. Again, you're free and entitled to phrase it as you will, but if you're calling other users lazy and ridiculous for doing things you find ridiculous and lazy, is disrespectful. I'd recommend you take an introspective look at the things you write and how you write them, before you post. I'm sure you mean no malice out of them, but instead of standing by what you're saying, take a step back and see how you've made a mistake and apologize. 

Best of luck to you, though


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 26, 2020)

Llunavale said:


> I do want to chime in to also say that...if they didn't add any new buildings or facilities, I can almost see that being a complaint down the line. Everyone works hard on designing their town but it's not as if we're building it up to keep it that way forever, everyone is going to want to change it up eventually and Nintendo are hardly going to drop an update that releases a ton of buildings at once, it'll be gradual and I really do think everyone will adapt to them. I can't see people being so firmly satisfied with how their town is now, one month into the game, that they'll never change it.


its already been a complaint. Ive heard a lot of people saying there arent enough buildings and i 100% agree


----------



## Mairen (Apr 26, 2020)

pocky said:


> You know what I find the ridiculous? The fact that every time I come on TBT I see one or two new threads with people so baffled by the way other people choose to play their games that they find the need to make others defend their choices. "Why don't people want new buildings?" "Why does everyone like Marshal?" "Please explain why Raymond is so popular!"
> 
> Honestly, I don't get why people get so hot and bothered by what other people do with their islands when it doesn't affect them in the slightest. Who cares.


I do apologize that I've done something to bring negativity to belltree =( I meant no harm by creating this topic and was only doing so in order to harbor discussion between players and get some input from people who seemingly had no spare space on their islands. I'm someone who always has abundant space so I was just trying to learn from others. I am truly sorry for my curiosity >.<


----------



## Moon Cake (Apr 26, 2020)

I would love more buildings to be released because that likely means we'll have more NPCs and mechanics to interact with! While I like having the current buildings, it does feel a little lackluster and I would love for NPCs like Leif or Label to be more integrated into the island life. I have also plotted out empty areas next to Able's and Nook's for about 2-3 shops and I would be ecstatic if I could fill those spaces with more shops or a cafe.

However, I completely understand how it may not be as welcoming of an idea for those who have very advanced islands or a plan that they really want to stick to. I think a part of me wishes that Nintendo could have released some indication of how many buildings (and their sizes) there will be at the start of the game so people could plan ahead but I also like being excited for updates. I also think it's likely that many people will change their islands as the days, months, and years go on and as we get new content. While I think it's important to stick to what you like, I also think it's important to adapt and remain open to new ideas.


----------



## Altarium (Apr 26, 2020)

On a previous thread I said that I hoped the Dream Suite would be on a separate island just like Harvey's place is, simply because of the fact it's not a building I'll be using daily, unlike the museum, Ables and Nooks. I do want the feature to come back and I'll probably make some space for it, but I don't really like the idea of having a building that I'm not going to use all that regularly taking up space.

I wish Nintendo gave us some sort of roadmap as to which buildings are coming and their sizes. It's nice having the element of surprise but on the other hand it makes it kinda difficult to plan out things properly.

(I say this with an island that's not even 20% developed, I've literally only worked on the bottom right 4 squares of the map lol)


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 26, 2020)

literally feel like this a damned if you do damned if you don't situation. before the Leif update, some of y'all were complaining about getting an unfinished game. pick a struggle! i understand that with more buildings = more tearing down existing structures of your island but its kinda apart of them game...  props to you if you're happy with things are on your island though. hopefully with more updates you won't be forced to make drastic changes and can not choose to participate in some items (i.e bushes from Leif).

also some of y'all are boxed that these sort of discussions keep happening on this site. i just want to point out this is a discussion forum after all lmao and you're not required to defend your choices _or_ participate in these discussions if you don't want to and feel uncomfortable.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm running out of room because I decided to be generous to my villagers and give all of them sizeable yards... If they add more buildings, I will definitely have to give that up, but that'll be an okay sacrifice. I'd love more buildings.


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 26, 2020)

Mairen said:


> I do apologize that I've done something to bring negativity to belltree =( I meant no harm by creating this topic and was only doing so in order to harbor discussion between players and get some input from people who seemingly had no spare space on their islands. I'm someone who always has abundant space so I was just trying to learn from others. I am truly sorry for my curiosity >.<



for the record, i thought your OP was worded very respectfully and i had no problem with it. rather there are some replies here that are bringing in negative energy. but the thread itself certainly didn't need to turn out that way, i thought you asked a fine question and i was happy to answer it in kind.


----------



## pocky (Apr 26, 2020)

Mairen said:


> I do apologize that I've done something to bring negativity to belltree =( I meant no harm by creating this topic and was only doing so in order to harbor discussion between players and get some input from people who seemingly had no spare space on their islands. I'm someone who always has abundant space so I was just trying to learn from others. I am truly sorry for my curiosity >.<



You don’t need to apologize. Your OP was very polite so I don’t think that it was offensive to be curious. Just got a little frustrated with some of the replies I’m seeing.


----------



## morthael (Apr 26, 2020)

CovisGod said:


> Nothing I said was below the belt, read it back, you just don’t like it because you don’t share the same opinion, it doesn’t make my opinion any less valid. I find it ridiculous and lazy that people would be against having new content released for a game that came out a month ago because they’ve put a certain amount of work into their Island after a month. I’m sorry but I stand by the fact that that is absolutely ridiculous, I’ll be wanting Nintendo to release new content and make me think of new things for my island 6 years from now not be done after a month.
> 
> I can see I’m fighting a losing battle and as I say, there’s no malice intended and I’m not calling anyone out I just don’t get how new content can ever be a bad thing


I don’t think people are saying it’s a bad thing, more like expressing their sentiments why it can impede/affect their experience. I don’t think it’s fair you’re sticking labels on people like “lazy” or “ridiculous” because _you_ perceive it as such when to someone else it can suck to move their layouts around because they spent hours creating it and they’ve gotten attached or it disrupts the flow of their island, etc. Just say you don’t understand rather than labeling people, it doesn’t hurt to be kinder and extend a little empathy. You are allowed to express your opinions and they’re valid but being unkind is not the way to go.


----------



## Llunavale (Apr 26, 2020)

Romaki said:


> You can complain about any situation one way or the other and you wouldn't be wrong about it. I think it's on the developers to discourage a set layout and let the player know that they'll still have a lot to add to their island later on. People need to be more flexible about their island, but there really wasn't any indication for that. Nintendo isn't exactly transparent about their future plans, we're all just guessing for the most part.


Yeah, I do agree with you in terms of transparency, but I also feel like it's pretty obvious we'd be getting at least a couple more facilities, especially if you have come from New Leaf or even City Folk where we had an abundance of different features and facilities (granted CF was even more out the way than NL but still). I'm not saying it's _impossible_ for them to genuinely decide to remove them all - but it does seem unlikely; it's a safer bet to assume we will have more buildings, than to assume we won't.

I feel like I've digressed though. The main point of my comment was that people who don't want new buildings right now may very well want them in the future. It's not super likely Nintendo are going to drop a bunch of them at once, I'm sure there'll be plenty of time to adapt towns to them - and like I said in an earlier post, it's also possible many of them will just be stapled onto existing buildings as upgrades!


----------



## Romaki (Apr 26, 2020)

A lot of these issues wouldn't be happening if we had more islands for these occassions. Like an advanced island with Brewster and a concert hall for K.K. for example. Or give the main NPC their own island for their area, I don't get why it had to be like Wild World and such.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 26, 2020)

My opinion:

Animal crossing is a game based on slow progress, however, its also a sandbox. Do what you want with it, how fast you want to do it. TT or dont TT, tarantula or dont lol, whatever floats your boat!
HOWEVER, because animal crossing has always and always will be a game about slow progression, i think its unfair to complain about new things being added because you have no space since youve already finished your island.
I don't think the dream suite will be a building and i personally dont want it to be a building because i dont feel like it would fit?? like what villagers gonna visit a shop to go and sleep lol
I want the cafe to be a separate building because shoving it in the museum is dumb
yal gotta stop being so passive aggressive


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 26, 2020)

Personally I have a lot of space left over that I'm not sure what to do with, so I'd be welcome to a new building or two (though the open space isn't exactly where I'd want them) but I could still work with it. I don't time travel, so my town is not 'done.' At times I wish it was, but I find taking it day by day, I get new ideas and they're easier to implement *because* I didn't fill up my island early on.

However, I wouldn't be opposed to new things being placed inside existing buildings either. I'm fairly flexible...though I think when my town is more complete I might feel differently? It would depend on how much prep time we have/how much of a surprise a new building would be.


ETA: Also telling someone they are playing the game 'wrong' because they TT and finished their island is really judgmental and rude? The game is meant to be played how you WANT to play, and I'm not going to get into the tired argument of TT vs not TT, but stop telling people they're playing wrong just because it's not how you play. (This is not directed at OP but some of the responders)


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 26, 2020)

Romaki said:


> But even if you place them individually, surely you should have enough space inbetween them to build another building? I'm trying to think of what my island would look like if the houses had all their own spots and it would just leave a lot of empty spots around the town hall area.
> 
> It really sucks for people with map designs though, it's hard to design your map when you don't know what else is coming too.
> 
> ...


I agree that the game unlocked terraforming way too early. haha.
That should have been super late game after we get more buildings and more upgrades.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 26, 2020)

moonrose said:


> My opinion:
> 
> Animal crossing is a game based on slow progress, however, its also a sandbox.



I feel like the devs haven't really thought through all of the implications.   They obviously knew people made their own paths constantly, so they should have also known that people work hard on their layouts as soon as the options are available to them.

A lot of this could have also been avoided if they just added some data for the NPC in the game tbh, I feel like a lot of people believed that most of the NPC wouldn't return because they weren't found in the first datamine. And now we have like events until the summer right? So possibly Brewster only starts showing up in the fall? That's pretty late if people can already completely decorate their island and terraform it.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 26, 2020)

moonrose said:


> My opinion:
> 
> Animal crossing is a game based on slow progress, however, its also a sandbox. Do what you want with it, how fast you want to do it. TT or dont TT, tarantula or dont lol, whatever floats your boat!
> HOWEVER, because animal crossing has always and always will be a game about slow progression, i think its unfair to complain about new things being added because you have no space since youve already finished your island.
> ...



I'd definitely be fine with Café being either a standalone build or an extension to the museum. I can see Dream Suit as its own island (much like Harvey's), and I think that would work.


----------



## Raz (Apr 26, 2020)

Romaki said:


> A lot of these issues wouldn't be happening if we had more islands for these occassions. Like an advanced island with Brewster and a concert hall for K.K. for example. Or give the main NPC their own island for their area, I don't get why it had to be like Wild World and such.


They could make something similar to the first AC, where there were a separate island where you could invite some exclusive villagers (they wouldn't be able to move to your town, only to this island). Something like a "satellite island", like Harvey's. See, I would be more than satisfied if they just expanded Harvey's island to add the dream suite and the Club LOL (it certainly would make me go to that island more frequently and it would also be a QoL move, as you would need to go to just one place instead of having various islands containing just one building each).

That being said, I'm patiently waiting for the cafe to be added as an exclusive building. I wouldn't mind a post office or the police station, but they could simply merge both buildings in some kind of "basic services" building.


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm just going to say my own opinion here in hopes I won't be judged for my playstyle and opinions on a game (I can't believe I'm saying that.)

I'm welcome to more buildings, I have so much space in one bit of my island because I'm still in the process of designing it. I'm actually nearly finished though because I've had so much time to play the game in lockdown and I believe others are the same, also because of TTing and progressing faster.

I have my neighbours houses spread out a little more than the average residential design so that's taken up a lot of the top half of my island. However, I'm really hoping the Café is a standalone building and maybe other stores too, I like the idea of different stores. I don't really understand having a museum shop separate to the actual museum, but I can accommodate that in a way.

That being said I completely understand the frustration of some people because planning is a thing, and changing a plan after you like the initial one because there are new things coming that you weren't told about is understandably something you don't want to accommodate.

I don't understand judging the other opinion because of the way they play. Leave them be let them voice their opinion without sounding insulting. We are playing a video game that's meant to be relaxed and enjoyed in different ways, not everyone that has a different playstyle to you is ridiculous.


----------



## absol (Apr 26, 2020)

I agree with the posters that say that it's a bit of a hassle 
I think right now is a very special situation because people have way more time to play than under any normal circumstances so of course they already progressed and planned quite a lot

I'm totally up for a cafe building though I already tried to diy my own but it looks a bit whack


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 26, 2020)

Mairen said:


> I do apologize that I've done something to bring negativity to belltree =( I meant no harm by creating this topic and was only doing so in order to harbor discussion between players and get some input from people who seemingly had no spare space on their islands. I'm someone who always has abundant space so I was just trying to learn from others. I am truly sorry for my curiosity >.<



You’re fine OP. It’s good to be curious on how others play their game, there’s no harm in that. The post was respectful imo. You just can’t fully predict where a thread will go. It just happens, there’s all kinds of different opinions and viewpoints on TbT and sometimes people clash. It’s no fault of you or your initial post.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 26, 2020)

Why should we give up on creativity and just line buildings up?

I already lined up all buildings in the game. I hated it. And no longer do it

I crammed all villager homes as close together as I could in a neighborhood. I hate it, and I'm currently moving away from it.

I advise you to look up town tours on YouTube so you can get an idea of what some of us are doing with our limited space. Some people have designed beautiful islands leaving no room for additional stuff.


----------



## CovisGod (Apr 26, 2020)

morthael said:


> I don’t think people are saying it’s a bad thing, more like expressing their sentiments why it can impede/affect their experience. I don’t think it’s fair you’re sticking labels on people like “lazy” or “ridiculous” because _you_ perceive it as such when to someone else it can suck to move their layouts around because they spent hours creating it and they’ve gotten attached or it disrupts the flow of their island, etc. Just say you don’t understand rather than labeling people, it doesn’t hurt to be kinder and extend a little empathy. You are allowed to express your opinions and they’re valid but being unkind is not the way to go.



Sorry I just don’t get it. I’ve not said anything overly harsh, I’ve said I think it’s ridiculous that someone wouldn’t want new content for a life sim that’s been out a month because they’re already done and called that lazy, which it is. I’m not sure how anyone can defend that. Surely if you don’t want to adapt your Island over time this isn’t the game for you? Who can seriously think they’ve done all there is to do after a month and not want new content?

If I’d have called people morons or whatever I’d say fair enough I was out of line but I didn’t, I didn’t call on anyone personally or anything, I just expressed my opinion, said how I feel and because it’s against the grain (certain) people don’t like it. If I’ve offended anyone by expressing my opinion I apologise.


----------



## elphieluvr (Apr 26, 2020)

I mean, if you have three or four players sharing your island, your town is gonna fill up FAST. Unless you like the look of every building being only one tile apart.

for me, I planned things very carefully and a HUGE chunk of my empty space is filled with breeding flowers. I had lots of ideas for outdoor scenes I wanted to decorate and would be bummed to lose that outdoor space. Plus I planned things for all the buildings to be on the main level and outdoor areas on the cliffs, so I couldn’t add new buildings without altering that paradigm or removing cliffs.

I can understand not wanting your careful planning to go out the window the second they add new buildings, especially since some of them do seem mandatory. If you were really precise with planning like I was, there might be enough empty tiles for new buildings, but it would take a LOT of rearranging (and therefore bells) to actually get the building in a pleasing location.

And fwiw, I was never a fan of the dream suite, but apparently I’m the only one who felt that way lol.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 26, 2020)

elphieluvr said:


> And fwiw, I was never a fan of the dream suite, but apparently I’m the only one who felt that way lol.



I was never a fan of Dream Suite either, lol. I mean, I liked the feature, I just didn't use it much. I enjoyed watching other people visit cool islands on YT, is what I mean, lmao


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 26, 2020)

I think it would be nice that either moving buildings were cheaper or easier (If you don't TT, then you have to wait one day for every single building) Like honestly I can think of a few places I could put a couple buildings but I'd have to do a lot of landscaping to make them fit lol


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 26, 2020)

I don't mind the new buildings, I really don't have a problem moving things around (my town really isn't no where near done)..but I wish Nintendo could at least lower the moving prices.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 26, 2020)

elphieluvr said:


> And fwiw, I was never a fan of the dream suite, but apparently I’m the only one who felt that way lol.


 
Not a fan either. The only thing I liked about the Dream Suite was being able to visit my old town after starting new one. The Dream Suite was poorly executed because we couldn't see what players did with their museum showcases.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



AccfSally said:


> I don't mind the new buildings, I really don't have a problem moving things around (my town really isn't no where near done)..but I wish Nintendo could at least lower the moving prices.



And let us move multiple buildings per day, and move buildings a few spaces from where it is. Also wouldn't hurt to let us move bridges and inclines


----------



## Skunk (Apr 26, 2020)

I don't understand people complaining about having to re-plan and rebuild, that is kind of the point of the game, especially this early on. you should have anticipated updates that would bring more to the game that'd require you to rethink of what you wanna do and where you'd wanna put things, terraforming is in the game so you can make whatever you want w/ your island _whenever you want. So readjusting/adapting to new additions is part of the whole deal. _You weren't supposed to finish your island this early anyways, its impressive sure, but what are you to do now? with a perfect layout, all your dream villagers. Seriously, what else is there to do for you? collect recipes, or items for your catalog i could see, but there is no way everyone wants to 100% their catalogs or recipe books... shouldn't you be happy they are adding more, so you can do more in game??

They could reduce fees to 30k for all buildings, and maybe let us move 2 or 3 a day, that'd probably help a lot more people be accepting of having to replan.

I just don't understand complaining about possible new content, for a game that's been out a month. lmao.

Edit: I actually feel like my island is too big, and I wish I could have more NPC shops (Kicks' Shampoodle!) I would also love more villagers, my island is massive and feels lonely sometimes.


----------



## Michelangelo (Apr 26, 2020)

Trust the process, guys. After all, rearranging and reconstructing gives players more reason to play, right? The beauty of this installment of AC is unimaginable flexibility we didn't have before. Cliff building and river making can allow us more space if we need it, rocks can be moved, and trees can be uprooted and planted somewhere else easily. If there are more buildings coming, I'm sure there are ways they can be worked in to the island layout. 

Rome wasn't built in a day!


----------



## elphieluvr (Apr 26, 2020)

Yeah, I definitely would be less upset about having to replan if it wasn’t so expensive and so slow lol. Of course I want new content, and of course I don’t consider myself done this early on. It’s just frustrating since it takes literally weeks to move all the buildings in town.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020

Also, it is likely that the current stuck at home for weeks on end and spending 6-8 hours a day working on my island is probably contributing to my crankiness on this matter and in general lmao.


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 26, 2020)

elphieluvr said:


> Yeah, I definitely would be less upset about having to replan if it wasn’t so expensive and so slow lol. Of course I want new content, and of course I don’t consider myself done this early on. It’s just frustrating since it takes literally weeks to move all the buildings in town.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020
> 
> Also, it is likely that the current stuck at home for weeks on end and spending 6-8 hours a day working on my island is probably contributing to my crankiness on this matter and in general lmao.



yeah, it's not that we don't want new content? it's just going to be very difficult for some of us to reconfigure our layouts. that doesn't mean we're against new content altogether. i would love a dream suite and cafe...it's just going to be frustrating placing them.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 26, 2020)

Skunk said:


> I don't understand people complaining about having to re-plan and rebuild, that is kind of the point of the game, especially this early on. you should have anticipated updates that would bring more to the game that'd require you to rethink of what you wanna do and where you'd wanna put things, terraforming is in the game so you can make whatever you want w/ your island _whenever you want. So readjusting/adapting to new additions is part of the whole deal. _You weren't supposed to finish your island this early anyways, its impressive sure, but what are you to do now? with a perfect layout, all your dream villagers. Seriously, what else is there to do for you? collect recipes, or items for your catalog i could see, but there is no way everyone wants to 100% their catalogs or recipe books... shouldn't you be happy they are adding more, so you can do more in game??
> 
> They could reduce fees to 30k for all buildings, and maybe let us move 2 or 3 a day, that'd probably help a lot more people be accepting of having to replan.
> 
> ...



I don't agree with this for the reasons I've mentioned previously in this thread. But I wanted to point out that, even though I'm not a fan of many builds, that doesn't mean I'm not a fan of new content. I'm a huge fan of new content, but that new content might as well be presented in different ways: more visitors, new islands (a la Harvey) or simply, extentions of current buildings.

I also want to point out that, and I speak for myself obviously, but Animal Crossing is way more than that. I've played every AC in the series and have spent years and logged hundreds of hours into them, and those games had way less features than NH. Consider that.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 26, 2020)

Sloom said:


> brothel


lmao this really got me

I’m one of those people who hates to put down a lot of stuff in their town. At this point I’m planning on just filling it with a bunch of junk to get the five star rating and then scaling it back a ton. But as others have said if you’re really into terraforming or decorating without thinking of the utility of the space, it can be pretty easy to run out of room.

Personally I think it’s likely the Dream Suite may go to its own island, and if Katrina is ever introduced, I think she’ll be a random visitor again. Both Kicks and Label might be part of some sort of Able Sisters’ upgrade in the future (this might be just my imagination, though), with Leif going back to the Nooklings’ shop, so I don’t think there’ll be a ton of extra buildings added to the island. We’ll see, though. Nintendo might make me eat crow here.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 26, 2020)

Mairen said:


> I had to make a thread about this because it absolutely stuns me to hear people complaining about the possibility of more buildings being added. " I hope the dream suite is a separate island like harveys", "I want the cafe and gift shop to be part of the museum,"  "etc." If you were to put every building side-by-side and attempt to keep them as close together as possible, I don't think it would even take up 10% of your island space. I understand that everyone has various decorating styles, but what are you guys putting on your islands that is taking up 90% of it's space, aside from buildings,  to the point you don't even want nintendo to release new facilities?
> 
> I've tried to think of kinder ways to word the above, but I fear I couldn't,  so I apologize if it sounded harsh. I'm not hating on anyone, just super surprised and would love to hear input from you guys.
> 
> (As we sadly have to state these days, this is not a thread for bashing others based on their playstyle or decorating style. )



Mairen!

I just woke up and saw this thread and it makes me soooo happy!  Because I was going to make this exact thread tomorrow (waiting for the heat to die down) but it wouldn’t have sounded anywhere as nice as your.  My title would be “Why do people complain about having more things”?  I don’t do it to cause controversy/conflict or have any bad intent, it just I write how I would talk.  I guess I’m just really blunt.  It's quite unique (writing like I’m talking to you) and it would not have ended anywhere as well as this thread has since no one can see my tone or facial expression.

That a whole weight off my shoulder as this was a thread I had to make because it absolutely just blew my mind.  On my post and other people's posts, it just boggles my mind.  It makes me wonder if half of us are playing a different game?  Now I can check mark this thread and continue on my list!  You have a way with words that help people with a civil discussion while I seem to only be able to stir people up.  Even just from your title, I knew exactly what this title is without having to be as blunt as my post usually is.  This honestly made my day!

I now sort of understand why some people are against it...but I don’t fully understand since I would be shocked if New Horizon had less building than New Leaf when it is all said and done.  The map is bigger but only slightly.  New buildings will make me oh so happy!  With that said, I will have a thread tomorrow about what those are!


----------



## Rio_ (Apr 26, 2020)

Despite being nowhere close to finished (I'm in the middle of moving all buildings to the beach and destroying everything to start from scratch because I hated how things were turning out TT^TT), I can definitely understand the feeling of not enough space! 

I'm planning on having 8 player houses despite not having a clue how to fit all of them in (I should really give up on this, but I'm stubborn...) And now that the island's empty, it feels surprisingly small! So I really feel for those who've already planned out/finished their entire island and aren't sure where these buildings could possibly go! Especially if they're going for a natural look (I already had to give up on this OTL)

However, I'd really, really like to have more buildings! And I'd be disappointed if certain ones (like the Cafe) were combined with existing buildings. I'm really bad at this design thing, but having more facilities to use as a starting point to decorate around would really help me ^^

So while I feel bad for the people that will need to redesign, I'm hoping we get at least a couple new buildings. I really wish there was a way to compromise, but I don't think Nintendo will give that option ;~;


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 26, 2020)

I wish I didn't have to make neighborhoods.. I feel like the amount of space I want for my own house takes up one fourth of the map... then I have my friend sharing an island with me theres I'd like the take up almost one fourth of the map also then the hybrid garden takes up another fourth of the map so I'm squeezing all the buildings together and three blocks apart is too much but I wish instead each of the villagers houses could have more room as well.. where am I gonna put the forest? No room for that... I would love if each house could have it's own extravagant and unique landscaping but that would take up the whole island.. it's just not realistic for the size of the map...even some of the beaches I cant fit houses on...   I think certainly the map is much too small and seems childish but then again this game is childish and cant expect too much I suppose.. I think its kindve completely unfair to make people completely rebuild there whole island for an update ... seriously this all should be included and known so people can properly plan things and play and not waste there time


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 26, 2020)

I have absolutely no idea how people are running out of space??? I gave each and every one of my villagers their own yard, fences, furniture, and everything. My house also has it's own yard, own pond, fences, etc. I've got an outdoor spa, a romantic little seating area near the lighthouse, a playground, two extra ponds, a few other purely decorative aspects on my island.. And I _still _have ample room. I can easily fit in 2-3 new buildings.

I think people don't realize just how much room they really have. Or they are really, really spacing out their buildings by a lot.

Man, it would break my heart if the cafe were made to be in the museum. I am looking forward to it's addition so much


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 26, 2020)

I can see why people are getting annoyed by this rumor of more stuff needing more space. It was tedious moving all the villager homes and shops to where I wanted them. Landscaping alone is such a tedious process. If you don't think it is you have too much free time. I have a lot of room but I can see where some are getting at when they have completed towns that are very beautiful and they got to tear it apart for the roost, kicks shop, whatever.

It's not lazy when moving homes/shops takes 50,000 each and you have to wait (or TT) 1 day for each buidling to be moved somewehre. And it will probably be the beach to accommodate room first and then moved to where it needs to be. That is a bell and time sink right there.

And then they might have to redo the landscaping. Another time sink. Just because you guys haven't finished your villages yet doesn't mean others haven't. I am no where near complete because I work double shifts a lot of days due to Covid-19. So if someone is upset with this they have a right to be upset.


----------



## Zura (Apr 26, 2020)

Well I built ankha an entire castle for a backyard so idk what's taking up all my space hmmm


----------



## Skunk (Apr 26, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> I don't agree with this for the reasons I've mentioned previously in this thread. But I wanted to point out that, even though I'm not a fan of many builds, that doesn't mean I'm not a fan of new content. I'm a huge fan of new content, but that new content might as well be presented in different ways: more visitors, new islands (a la Harvey) or simply, extentions of current buildings.
> 
> I also want to point out that, and I speak for myself obviously, but Animal Crossing is way more than that. I've played every AC in the series and have spent years and logged hundreds of hours into them, and those games had way less features than NH. Consider that.


I just see lots of people complain (not in this thread specifically, but i mean in general on other forums etc.) about time they will have to put into the game for redoing areas for new buildings etc. and that's what i was talking about. I put 3000+ hours into New leaf before i stopped playing regularly, so I don't rlly understand people being against time itll take to get stuff done? Youre supposed to play this game for a while thats what nintendo plans for the game, and why many updates are to come!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 26, 2020)

Skunk said:


> I just see lots of people complain (not in this thread specifically, but i mean in general on other forums etc.) about time they will have to put into the game for redoing areas for new buildings etc. and that's what i was talking about. I put 3000+ hours into New leaf before i stopped playing regularly, so I don't rlly understand people being against time itll take to get stuff done? Youre supposed to play this game for a while thats what nintendo plans for the game, and why many updates are to come!



Oh, okay, I think I get your point more now. Yeah, I personally don't mind putting in more hours. I guess what I was trying to say was that, even if we don't have more builds to place (or to decorate the island with), the game doesn't end there.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 26, 2020)

cloudmask said:


> a lot of us have designated "neighborhoods" for things. i have a shopping centre, two housing neighborhoods, my mountain/forest area, and then some space i'm still working on. the problem is that we've already laid out these areas, so with new buildings we would have to spend a lot of time and bells moving everything around to put them cleanly in the areas we want them to be in.


100% this. This is why I'll be upset if they decide to add more buildings.

I have a designated shopping plaza with the Nook Shop, Able Sisters, with the Museum behind it. If they add other "utility" stores that belong in that area, I'll literally have to spend HOURS remapping everything and possibly moving buildings entirely. I'm not a time traveler so that may take a matter of days to complete if I need to move EVERYTHING in that area around, including deleting inclines leading to my museum.

I have enough room on my island for more buildings, HOWEVER I do not have any room left in my market square area to have other buildings.


----------



## Skunk (Apr 26, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> Oh, okay, I think I get your point more now. Yeah, I personally don't mind putting in more hours. I guess what I was trying to say was that, even if we don't have more builds to place (or to decorate the island with), the game doesn't end there.


Yeah, I wasn't implying the game "ends", just kind of mean everyone seems more involved in decorating in this title than all the other things you can do (totally understand why!). and those people don't really seem interested in other aspects of what AC can offer!!


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 26, 2020)

I’m still not done with my island and here’s still patches of undeveloped land on my island so I wouldn’t mind a few more buildings. However, I do understand this is going to be a massive pain for anyone who has a really elaborate island layout and had everything planned out since the beginning of the game.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 26, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> I can see why people are getting annoyed by this rumor of more stuff needing more space. It was tedious moving all the villager homes and shops to where I wanted them. Landscaping alone is such a tedious process. If you don't think it is you have too much free time. I have a lot of room but I can see where some are getting at when they have completed towns that are very beautiful and they got to tear it apart for the roost, kicks shop, whatever.
> 
> It's not lazy when moving homes/shops takes 50,000 each and you have to wait (or TT) 1 day for each buidling to be moved somewehre. And it will probably be the beach to accommodate room first and then moved to where it needs to be. That is a bell and time sink right there.
> 
> And then they might have to redo the landscaping. Another time sink. Just because you guys haven't finished your villages yet doesn't mean others haven't. I am no where near complete because I work double shifts a lot of days due to Covid-19. So if someone is upset with this they have a right to be upset.



totally get this. it just seems counterintuitive to complain about free content though, especially when theres complaints of the game being unfinished. ofc people here should be able to complain about redoing hard work being put in their island, but also, the nature of the game isnt to complete it one month of release. continued updates are the norm and are expected at this point.

if thats what you want to do with your island go ahead, just dont be surprised if nintendo rolls out new content from something as small as new flower species and hybrids to a brand new building


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 26, 2020)

I will make a thread tomorrow about what buildings I would like to see add to the game.  But if anyone knows me, and most here probably do, I want lots and lots of buildings just like I want lots and lots of villagers!  I want New Horizon to bring the Switch to its limit!

3-4 new buildings would be good, but I want 14 to 20 more buildings!  Of course a map that is 3 to 4 times that off the current map!  Just thinking about it gets me so excited...not that it will happen...of course.

My island of course is perfect for any change Nintendo makes.  It's using a fantasy/natural layout and while every cliff is individually crafted, I welcome any new additions to this game.  I do have a different location set but these locations are more fantasy driven then most people.  I can accommodate as many buildings/villagers as Nintendo throws at me.  Just thinking of the possibilities brings me absolute joy!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 26, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> totally get this. it just seems counterintuitive to complain about free content though, especially when theres complaints of the game being unfinished. ofc people here should be able to complain about redoing hard work being put in their island, but also, the nature of the game isnt to complete it one month of release. continued updates are the norm and are expected at this point.
> 
> if thats what you want to do with your island go ahead, just dont be surprised if nintendo rolls out new content from something as small as new flower species and hybrids to a brand new building



I think it's been stressed enough that no one's complaining about new content, but rather a substantial amount of standalone builds. New content is absolutely welcomed. And hey, you won't see me rushing to Nintendo to complain about buildings, but I'd rather have new content in other ways than a bunch of builds.


----------



## xara (Apr 26, 2020)

i think people’s issue is the fact that they’re planning neighbourhoods and huge yards for their villagers as well as designated spots on their island such as farmers markets/cafes/etc which take up a bit of space. 

i’m not opposed to new buildings at all - if anything, i _want_ them. the only thing i want is for the museum gift shop to be _inside_ of the museum, as i see no reason for it not to be.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



thelonewanderer said:


> I will make a thread tomorrow about what buildings I would like to see add to the game.  But if anyone knows me, and most here probably do, I want lots and lots of buildings just like I want lots and lots of villagers!  I want New Horizon to bring the Switch to its limit!
> 
> 3-4 new buildings would be good, but I want 14 to 20 more buildings!  Of course a map that is 3 to 4 times that off the current map!  Just thinking about it gets me so excited...not that it will happen...of course.
> 
> My island of course is perfect for any change Nintendo makes.  It's using a fantasy/natural layout and while every cliff is individually crafted, I welcome any new additions to this game.  I do have a different location set but these locations are more fantasy driven then most people.  I can accommodate as many buildings/villagers as Nintendo throws at me.  Just thinking of the possibilities brings me absolute joy!



please no more threads


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 26, 2020)

xara said:


> i’m not opposed to new buildings at all - if anything, i _want_ them. the only thing i want is for the museum gift shop to be _inside_ of the museum, as i see no reason for it not to be.


100% agree with this... The museum shop was INSIDE the museum in the previous game. What's the issue here? I don't get how it can be possible to have the museum and then the museum shop on two opposite ends of the island lol


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 26, 2020)

More island space = more room for creativity


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 26, 2020)

I have created so much! Including giving my Villagers a generous front yard and my house also has a very generous yard. and I still have TONS of space left. It's space management. I welcome any new buildings!


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 26, 2020)

I mean, I don't really have a whole lot to say on this topic because I'm still doing a lot of work on my island and may be able to fit another building or two just fine--though I can understand people feeling cramped and not wanting many more buildings to be added if they've been planning a lot of dedicated areas out that take up lots of space--but what baffles _me _is even the concept of a museum gift shop being a separate building from the museum at all. That would only make sense to me if they're literally attached and you can't move the shop to the other side of the island or something. Also, the cafe only got its own building in NL and was always in the basement of the museum before, so I just think going back to that would be cute and would make sense for a game that doesn't have a main street where most of the shops go like NL did! Besides, I thought that was what the initial datamines of the door data indicated, so it confuses me to see the latest datamines saying they're separate.

Edit: Also wanna add that some people are being forced to share their island with family members due to the one island per console decision and their inability to shell out 360+ dollars for another switch and another copy of the game. My dad and brother are on my island until the crazy prices people are charging for non-lites right now go back to normal (or stores get more in because they're out of stock everywhere here), and it's really impeding my ability to do everything I wanna do because not only do those extra player spaces take up a lot of room and go in places of their choosing instead of mine, but I was hoping to have another character of my own because I had decorating ideas that could only be done with another character. If I do that I'll have 4 player houses on my island and that fills the space quickly.


----------



## Mello (Apr 26, 2020)

Mairen said:


> I understand that everyone has various decorating styles, but what are you guys putting on your islands that is taking up 90% of it's space, aside from buildings,  to the point you don't even want nintendo to release new facilities?





Spoiler






















Spoiler






















Spoiler






















Spoiler






















Spoiler






















Spoiler


























You were curious about what we wasted our space on. Hopefully this gives you an idea. I'm sure there are *plenty* of people with extremely busy islands out there. Still under heavy construction, but the space goes quickly.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 26, 2020)

Mello said:


> You were curious about what we wasted our space on. Hopefully this gives you an idea. I'm sure there are plenty of people with extremely busy islands out there.



wooow! your island is just beautiful Mello! I didn't mean to indicate that I thought you guys were wasting space at all though >.< I really love all of the waterfalls in your town!


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 26, 2020)

Mello said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh goodness me!  Can I visit sometime?

What is the overall theme of your island if you have one?


----------



## Momo15 (Apr 26, 2020)

"I have used up a lot of my island space, I can't have more shops!"
Me: *laughs in 5-star mess with empty space*


----------



## Mint (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm fine with new buildings. When I made a designated area for shops, I made sure to leave space in case more buildings were added in. 

And if that area runs out of space, I have an empty section that I can move the shopping area to if needed.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Apr 26, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Maybe this wouldn't be such a problem if you didn't have to pay 50,000 bells TWICE just to move something over a space or two.


This is my big problem too. It counts the building you're moving as...an obstacle that the building itself can't be placed over.


----------



## cainhurst (Apr 26, 2020)

The way Nintendo is handling New Horizons, as opposed to previous AC releases, is going to be a little wonky to adjust to for some of us I think. With New Leaf at least, when you got the game, that was pretty much it; there weren't any rolling updates that I can remember (apart from regional promotion stuff and eventually the amiibos) and people are still playing it many years after its release. Nearly everything was included in the game at the start, and that didn't damage the game's replay value or longevity or however you want to word it. New Leaf contained a lot more room for customization than any of the games before it, but it was still pretty much all there from the get-go; I expected New Horizons to be similar and perhaps that was foolish of me, haha.

When it comes to future building releases... if they're mandatory, I feel like those should have been included in the base game. There are so many themes to structure updates around and Nintendo is not exactly lacking in creative minds, I'm sure; it doesn't have to be like "hey, for this update, now you have to figure out where to put something"--

But if we have the choice to opt out, or to integrate them into existing places like Resident Services or Harv's island, I'm cool with that. I'm nowhere near done designing my island so I'm not saying this as someone who has everything in its place already - I don't. It's not the idea of redesigning that bothers me personally, it's the way the games industry as a whole keeps moving more towards DLC this and DLC that and even if it's free DLC, it just leaves a bad taste in my mouth. I know making games is tough and I appreciate the work that goes into them ofc, video games have been one of my most beloved hobbies for over 25 years now. I just figured everything important would be there when I got the game, and the rest would be icing on the cake. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Mello (Apr 26, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Oh goodness me!  Can I visit sometime?
> 
> What is the overall theme of your island if you have one?


Glad you like it.. even though it's still a work in progress... Uhm, I don't mind if you want to come over and have a look, but I do find it a bit embarrassing...  My theme is just... _nature_ really.



Mairen said:


> wooow! your island is just beautiful Mello! I didn't mean to indicate that I thought you guys were wasting space at all though >.< I really love all of the waterfalls in your town!


Thanks Mairen. Tbh, I'm hoping they release more DLC buildings. I have a designated DLC area set aside for that.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 26, 2020)

Even though I admit the map is too small, I have to make so much compromise on my layout after making several sketches.  My map doesn’t change with new buildings or anything like that as it is designed to be built upon, like the oil rig in Phantom Pain.


----------



## ams (Apr 26, 2020)

Lol I’m on the same page as you OP. I have a very empty island that’s ready for any future updates. Currently I’m taking up at least 1/4 of the island with fruit trees to make money because I’m too lazy to catch bugs or fish. I’d be thrilled to chop them down to build the roost.


----------



## chibby (Apr 26, 2020)

idk am i really out of the loop or what?? did a museum shop get confirmed or hinted at? or are we just speculating?

but imo i have so much room bc i really havent worked too much on my island bc idk what i wanna do w it yet, so in my case new buildings are fine. also, i expected nintendo to be releasing stuff as time goes on so i really didn’t plan on anything being final. of course, i know there are people who did, and that’s not their fault!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 26, 2020)

My island has plenty of space. I even reserved some spots for future buildings. My only concern is that I don’t want to mess up some scenery-heavy places.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm pretty sure any future update will have the buildings combined like before.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 26, 2020)

Nevermind

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



Mello said:


> Glad you like it.. even though it's still a work in progress... Uhm, I don't mind if you want to come over and have a look, but I do find it a bit embarrassing...  My theme is just... _nature_ really.
> 
> Thanks Mairen. Tbh, I'm hoping they release more DLC buildings. I have a designated DLC area set aside for that.



Cool!  I’ll pm you when I get online.

Don’t worry about it, my island is currently the most barebone island out there because it's even more barebone than the map you started out with.  It's because I got rid of all the cliff (took 5 days) and all rivers and ponds as I literally want to start from the ground up.  Still got 3 more buildings left to move to the beach area (look tacky).  I knew this after my first reset that I needed the rivermouth to come from the east to fit with my layout design.  

I got rid of all the cliffs because I wanted to get an idea of how big or small the map really is (plus the northern beaches look so pretty).  It was the only way to see if I could incorporate my design into the game...unfortunately I couldn’t so I had to redraw from scratch to find a compromise.  I just wish at the very least the map was 1.5 to 1.8 times bigger or at least let us terraform diagonally.  Though like most people said, this is a kid game after all…(even if more adults play it).


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 26, 2020)

I don't think we'll get another big update until sometime in June (just because the "wedding season" in June is the last we're covered for). So even if other buildings come, I don't think it'll be that big of a deal. Even the people complaining now might not mind by then because maybe they'll want to improve their island's layout, or be bored of it and want to do something new.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 26, 2020)

I have...

My House 
- surrounded by a water feauture and it's own decorated deck
All 10 villagers Resident area 
- 3wide & 2wide paths. All with Fencing. Totaling 7x9 for EACH house & yard(i know, fencing)
Shopping center
- with a museum, cafe, nail place, plant store, retail, nooks, 2 inclines, vending machines, lil amusement area, 2 other shopping spots, mini gas station. fountain
- water feature in background
Campsite
- w/ forest, picnic, heart LAKE
Beach Cafe
- w/ beach eating & grass kitchen and waterfall feature in background
Zen Garden
- Cherry blossom viewing area & cherry blossom picnic
Bamboo forest
- Seating, river/water feature w/ stepping stones, mini pond
Stone Graveyard
Outdoor Spa
Alt House
-sea side hotel w/ fencing around flower and palm tree features
Mini orchard
- With a selling stall
Future Shell/Mermaid Spot picked
Future Mystical Garden Spot Picked
Master Garden
- has space for 2 of every single type and color of flower
- has fencing
- has paths
- working on it having 2 of every type of bush too!
Apple orchard w/ bee keeping area
- memorial area actually...

and i STILL can make/find space for 2-3 more 4x5 buildings without any problem
THATS RIGHT
You read that my island has ALLLLLLLL of that and I can easily find space for a couple more buildings without super changing any of it.
Granted, that will make it a little harder for me to host my catalog events, but I can make changes.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



chibby said:


> idk am i really out of the loop or what?? did a museum shop get confirmed or hinted at? or are we just speculating?
> 
> but imo i have so much room bc i really havent worked too much on my island bc idk what i wanna do w it yet, so in my case new buildings are fine. also, i expected nintendo to be releasing stuff as time goes on so i really didn’t plan on anything being final. of course, i know there are people who did, and that’s not their fault!


Data mining has pretty well found that at some point there are to be other "shops" and NPCs making a return. (to prevent spoilers I will not list anything)
As of how? It's not known.

The data mining said Redd would be at the private beach... then 3 days? later it was confirmed via Nintendo with their direct that he will come to the private beach. It was speculated he would set up shop or maybe just dock there? Or take up the whole space like they do on the plaze of Resident Services for other shop NPCs currently. We then found out he is simply docking at the private beach, not taking up much of it or taking a permanent portion of it.

So, it is confirmed speculation? lol.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 26, 2020)

I have a shopping center in the top right side of my map that I plan on putting all facilities in. For the time being, my island is only a quarter complete just in case I have to change my game plan and move things around. Many of the people opposed to new shops/buildings are probably the same ones who completed their whole island in a month, and don't wanna mess with anything they've done just for the sake of new buildings.


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 26, 2020)

I am not concerned with the new buildings, even though I do have my islands "finished".
But what I DONT LIKE is freakin's Redd's boat poluting my secret beach !!!!!!!

just kidding


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 26, 2020)

Mello said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've already said it but your island is so gorgeoussss. I think I'm gonna steal that idea you have at your entrance with the suspension bridge because it looks so nice :3


----------



## Fey (Apr 26, 2020)

I’m nowhere near done with my plans—in fact I just barely started—but I can already tell how frustrating these “minor adjustments” could be for some people. Because they aren’t minor, depending on how you design your town. In my case, everything is often placed down to the last 1x1 space, with no wiggle room either direction. Having to make even the smallest adjustment will have it topple from the starting point all across my map like a chain of dominoes.

Now I’m not saying I don’t want more buildings, because I actually really do. At this point in the game I still have the space for them without uprooting my plans. But don’t tell me or others not the be upset if they get added months down the line, with no announcement in good advance. Contrary to what some may think, there’s nothing at all natural about completely restructuring a city. This isn’t just about inconvenience or perfectionism—it’s about building a town from the ground up. Not building, razing, building, razing, on and on.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm not one who complains about space, I just don't want more buildings.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 26, 2020)

I completely agree with you. I would absolutely love to have more buildings added. Especially with the terraforming options and the fact that you can move buildings, I don't think anyone's island is completely "out of room." Of course I understand that some people have certain things set in their minds about the look of their island, and that's not a bad thing, but the possibility of adding more room is there. Right now, I have all my buildings set in one place, and there isn't room for another building because of the river, but I'll change it if need be. There really are no limits, I mean you can even move trees and flowers (and bushes now) with no issue


----------



## fuzzdebell (Apr 27, 2020)

It's ok Nintendo, give me more buildings and more contents. I'm taking it one day at a time so it doesn't bother me at all


----------



## Bugs (Apr 27, 2020)

I put a lot of work I to the scenic areas on my island, and each area had its own specific theme, I think I could handle the café maybe but if there were loads of new shops I don't think I'd be able to place them without sacrificing part of an area that I designed quite specifically.

Sure, physically I could put them anywhere as most of my island is technically empty, but it'd totally ruin the aesthetic and I'd have to either work around the additions or give up entirely and go for a town feeling island to match the amount of houses and shops. I like my island feeling kind of empty.

However, I think it would be great if we could just choose what we want to build instead of having to place things like the campsite. Give people the choice. There are buildings I never used in New Leaf that I'd be pretty annoyed about if I had to place them on my island and ruin a big part of it


----------

